# My review about Knownhost VPS [Linux]



## jamm (Apr 19, 2014)

I have been Knownhost VPS (plan 3) exactly 11 months. Therefore, I decided to share their service in here. I started self hosting with Bluehost shared hosting service. Later, when my Wordpress sites are growing, I moved to KH. I go for managed VPS, because I don't have proper knowledge for managing a VPS.

*Sales.*

When I'm purchasing VPS, there sales department work only 9-5 (I guess). Because they take 6-12 hours for reply back. I'm living in Asia and exactly 12 hours before them (USA). Therefore, once I placed an order I have to wait a few hours. But in recently looks like their sales department working 24 hours. 

In my situation they're not providing my VPS within 1 hour. In my situation, I received VPS login details exactly after 12 hours the purchase. 


*Support.*

When they build the VPS, they optimized it for security, not sure about the performance optimizations. In my situation, I used WHM cPanel Linux VPS. After they build my VPS, they pre-installed ConfigServer Security &Firewall, Mod security and ClamAV cPanel plugins. They already configured CSF rules. (I didn't request to install) 

There average response time is 5 minutes, but in some situation, according to the support ticket priority they response less than 1 minutes. Therefore, when you are submitting a support ticket make sure that choose an appropriate priority. In my past experience they're not taking more than 30 minutes to reply your support ticket.

They installed 3rd party modules as per the user request. In my situation they installed Nginx as a reverse proxy, Google page speed mod, CloudFlare mod and configured those modules. 

After I migrated to the KH VPS, my Wordpress site backend has an issue (not properly load compose post's page). Then they requested login info to check whether it's a server side issue or not.

However in some situation, there support not good at all. I like to mentioned two bad support experience in here (but not every time).


when I have a lower disk I/O result, I have to argue with them. But finally they fixed that issue. This ticket took 2 days.
Apart from that, when I requested them to install HTML tidy in this VPS, they ask from me "how to install it and if you can give us the instructions we can do it for you". Looks like they're not aware EasyApache has an option to install HTML Tidy.  
Looks like they're not outsourcing there support. I use CSF for login tracking. Every login (support), they used USA based IP. (not sure how much it's accurate).

*Price.*

Looks like they're price bit reasonable and lower than the most of the competitors, but not the lowest.

*up-time.*

Last 11 months this VPS down only two times (as a result of their issue). That downtime not exceed 20 minutes. 

Finally, I can say, I can recommend their VPS.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice review. KH are well known.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is this review a copy of http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1357479 ?

Seems your other threads are copies as well, from other forums under different names...


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 19, 2014)

Copy complete with inline advertising it seems! lol.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 21, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Why is this review a copy of http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1357479 ?
> 
> Seems your other threads are copies as well, from other forums under different names...


Welp, he did mention looking for a job, and was nigh-immediately called out on his self-professed lack of technical skills.  Perhaps paid shilling is the job he had in mind.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 21, 2014)

Wonder why all his links have "&lc=int_mb_1001" at the end


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 21, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Wonder why all his links have "&lc=int_mb_1001" at the end


An excellent question.

Maybe lc stands for L33t Coder.


----------



## coreyman (Apr 21, 2014)

Yea this guy is a fake - I've already got pms about not hiring him because he is impersonating from the real guy that he copied the resume from.


----------

